# Transition help



## arnellh (Jan 17, 2015)

Just moved her a little over a week ago. My mom was nervous about me being about to get a good health insurance plan and I was worried about how I was going to set up a bank account here in Bangkok. What would I do without the
Internet I found a friend who met with me at this cute cafe he helped me with everything even things I didn't consider. If anyone needs this sort of help I'll be around


----------



## ginocox (Dec 21, 2014)

I’m curious about how you set up a bank account without a work permit. It’s impossible to obtain a work permit in only one week.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

ginocox said:


> I’m curious about how you set up a bank account without a work permit. It’s impossible to obtain a work permit in only one week.


You don't need a work permit to open an account, at least at Bangkok Bank.

Opening an account


----------



## PAUL-UK-BKK (Jan 21, 2015)

I opened an account without my work permit, as i didn't have one at the time. I gave them my tenancy agreement and that was adequate for them.


----------



## wellcome (Jan 21, 2015)

i been similar situation as you before , ask several banks , only bangkok bank you can try , others very strict and must hold working permit .


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

wellcome said:


> i been similar situation as you before , ask several banks , only bangkok bank you can try , others very strict and must hold working permit .


Not strictly true. Opening a bank account in my experience is very simple - I use SCB. Did it whilst on just a 30 day permission to stay stamp and it took only ten minutes after which I had an account , passbook and ATM card. 

I live in Chonburi province which has a high retiree expat population with Pattaya , etc and banks generally are used to opening accounts for them. Have heard from one Bangkok based expat he experienced difficulty when trying to open an account there , asking to see a work permit , but this is not the norm. Different bank branches round Thailand may give you varying requirements to open an account but you have a wide choice of banks and branches so just try another if you find one difficult.


----------

